# Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,
this is Bjoern from Germany.
I´m following this forum for a couple of months and finally got my new Scirocco.
So here are some spyshots from what i got in the works!
If you guys are interested, i´ll put up some more specs and photos of the build up...
Bagged on 9x20´s








































Later


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

wow


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm so jealous of you EU guys, you guys get all the nice things from VW. The US always gets the shaft, lol.
Car looks great man, what you running?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

WOW pure love...


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (ProjekBomb)*

I´m runnin a GAS (german airride systems) kit, but i upgraded the fittings, lines and tank with hydraulic industry stuff, together with uniball bushings in the front.
I´ll post some pics off all that soon!
Thanks for the nice feedback...


----------



## Nyccustomizer (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: (TittsMcGee)*

Lovin it. Looks crazy on those rims too. Definitely post more pics.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

need better pics, but love it so far.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

better pics on a baller car pls


----------



## Boosted BLK on BLK (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (nap83)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow. i ****ing LOVE it


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_I'm so jealous of you EU guys, you guys get all the nice things from VW. The US always gets the shaft, lol.
Car looks great man, what you running?

x2


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Better pics will follow, right now it´s snowing here all day long, so it´s stuck in the garage...


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (TittsMcGee)*

Pure "sex on The beach" better pics please.


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (TittsMcGee)*

Today i put the shine back to my rim´s...
























I also got time to play around with some carbon...








not that bad for the first time... we´ll see








Here´s a pic showing the gauge








and my trunk... all hidden, but i need to do some detailwork here, more to come soon!








Later


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (darkstar869)*

damn that looks nice.. love the hidden setup.. gives it a cleaner look


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (TittsMcGee)*

I love it!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (mikegilbert)*

OMG HOT! And need moar pics of the interior!


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (TittsMcGee)*

im so jelous that you guys got the new scirocco and we didnt !!!!
its gonna look amazing though man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (Mr.Tan)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (eastcoaststeeze)*

Anyone else notice that this isnt a MKIII like stated in the title????

Guess the car is just that hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking good, cant wait to see whats to come.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (SoldierSide16)*

yes it is...
1st gen(MK1)=








2nd gen(mk2)=








3rd gen(mk3)=


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (rotorwerks)*

I suppose if you look at it that way........


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (SoldierSide16)*

Your car makes my pants very very tight....and I don't wear skinny jeans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics please.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (rotorwerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rotorwerks* »_yes it is...


please dont refer to a sII as a mk2. it may be a second generation but it is built on the same chassis hence the a1/mk1 designation.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_please dont refer to a sII as a mk2. it may be a second generation but it is built on the same chassis hence the a1/mk1 designation. 

So... MK1, MK1.5, MK2?


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (Aloha-boy)*

Sorry for the bad pics! I´d definitly like to take some better ones, but this is our weather right now
















Well, i took some little pics in the garage today with the refreshed wheels on










































_Modified by TittsMcGee at 12:40 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (Aloha-boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aloha-boy* »_
So... MK1, MK1.5, MK2?

no its a1(mk1) SI, a1(mk1) SII, and a6(mk6) SIII


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (a2lowvw)*

Finally managed to take some better pics! After most of the snow is gone... 








































Später...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

why arent they bringing the scirocco to the US??


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Pure class my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks great! Sooooo jealous...


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_why arent they bringing the scirocco to the US??

For real!







I'm coming up to my mid life crisis and that screams it right there!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm pretty sure I would sell everything I own to have one of these cars. Great styling, sexy lines, and a rear to die for.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

Simply AMAZING!


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SHaVedGTi)*

Another front one...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

PM sent


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

sooooooo SEXY!







I wish we had these in th US.... How much does it cost to get one shipped over??


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

would be an option...


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (Eurotuner.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotuner.* »_Anyone else notice that this isnt a MKIII like stated in the title????
Looking good, cant wait to see whats to come.

Just because the golf turned MK6 doesnt mean the sciroco did
this car = bling


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i hate you because I can't have one of those...








now that that is out of the way...
CAR LOOKS HOT!!! WANT SCIROCCO NOW!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hedmisten* »_I'm pretty sure I would sell everything I own to have one of these cars. Great styling, sexy lines, and a rear to die for.

x2


----------



## mk2dubaudi (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TittsMcGee)*

**** VWOA!!!!!!!!! I was never really a fan of scriro........man **** vwoa!!


----------



## TittsMcGee (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks alot for all the feedback...


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (TittsMcGee)*

that thing is the tits!!!!
so jealous


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Some "in the works" shots from my bagged Scirocco MKIII (TittsMcGee)*
















that is amazing!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful car!
As far as VWOA, Can u imagine what would happen to GTI sales if the Scirocco was released. They would tank!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Love the roccos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SHaVedGTi)*

that looks really good


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love that car. Looks amazing on bags.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (dman736)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (AlexsVR6)*

sometimes I really hate vw. The car looks awesome. I own them all and would def add one to my stable if vw brought them here. Hey, while they are at it they should bring over a small diesel car... wait that makes to much sense. LOL.


----------

